# My cat will only lick wet catfood?



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

If i get him wet catfood, half of it just gets wasted. He will lick around all the meat untill its all cleaned up dry then he will leave it. He wont eat any of the chunks of meat. Is this good? im glad hes getting the liquid but its wasteful. Plus i dont know what to do with the left over food.

Can i just buy broth? lol i mean if all he wants is flavored meat juice or somthign can i just get that? Kitty juice...lol


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Have you tried the pate/loaf types of canned food ? That's all my cats will eat as they mainly lick it too. Marcellus especially won't eat anything with chunks.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I'm wasting canned food on Spotty all the time. He often eats just half of it and the other half gets thrown down the garbage disposal and I will continue to waste food because my reasoning is that as long as he eats some wet food, that's better than no wet food at all. Many cats don't like meat chunks and prefer pate canned foods.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one. The Professor is the first kitty I've ever given wet food to. He lets it get dry and cries until I give him fresh. I try to just put a teaspoon out at a time and if he eats that give him a little more.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

So there isnt any kind of broth stuff? i mean if they dont like chunks then what else is there? what is a good kind that isnt full of corn meal? whats a decent wet food i can get localy?

One thing that sucks bad about wet food is nats, this crap collects nats like nothing else.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

If your cats just like the gravy/juice of wet food try grinding up/mashing up the juice and the chunks together, this will make it into more of a "baby food" consistancy and tends to go over well.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

I have picky cats who will only eat the pate style food as well.

Their favorites are Nutro Natural Choice Shrimp & Salmon Chowder or Turkey & Chicken.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

I got 4 cans of fancy feast and the 2 ive opened so far are al chunks. This isnt very easy. I looked again today at walmart because i needed some other things and i dont see anythign on the cans to indicate "loaf" or "paste" why cant anything be easy? Both cans were good for a quick sniff and a turned up nose. I called him a bad name, then he wanted out.  


You ever see the commercial the little girl is in the shopping cart and the mom is reading the things she needs to get? She says ok we need broccoli and she says "i dont like broccoli" everything the mom says she says "i dont think i like that" thats my cat... i dont think i like that.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I just went through the search for a pate style wet food. Here are some of the non-chunky options I found.

Wellness
Innova
Felidae
Eagle Pack and Evolve are both fairly chunk free and my girls eat them.
I think Chicken Soup was chunck free.

Good luck!


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

More:

Pet Guard
Lick Your Chops
Sensible Choice
California Natural

BowerR64, 

Fancy Feast has LOTS of ground flavors (NO chunks!). Look for the _grain_-_free_ chicken, beef and fish flavors. There is a big choice, many different flavors to choose from. If you want to try FF, look for:
beef and chicken 
beef and liver
liver and chicken
gourmet chicken
turkey and giblets
cod sole and shrimp
seafood feast
flaked fish and shrimp
tuna and whitefish (or something like that)
etc etc etc (I can't remember them all)


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Nutro has some pate style canned foods as well. The small 3 ounce cans are mostly chunks but there is one exception, Veal Pate. From the bigger 5.5 ounce cans all of those are pate style. 

My cat Spotty who doesn't always finish his wet food, I found that on days when I feed less dry food or if he doesn't have dry food to nibble on throughout the night or I feed him an hour later in the morning, like 7 am instead of 6 am, he actually finishes his bowl of wet food. You might try making your cat a little hungrier if you want him to eat wet food, but don't overdo it. You don't want him starving.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Natural Balance canned foods are also pate style.


----------



## dayzduke (Mar 18, 2005)

*My cat also licks*

My cat also only licks canned food. Except is doesn't matter if it has chunks or not, he still just licks it and doesn't really eat it. I have tried many, many different kinds with the same results. From expensive to non expensive. So i'll just stick to giving him his nutro weight management and hope he doesn't get too much fatter!


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL, I was thinking the same thing about kitty juice :lol: 

My cat will drink the juice from wet food before she will drink water. 

I can't buy any wet food with chunks. I purchase Whiskers Savory Pate from Target! The Walmart near me only has the chunky kind. Anything else and she will lick it dry and leave it. [/url]


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

My cat mostly likes the gravy too. I give him a scoop of wet food and put a little extra Vita Gravy on it so he gets a little more gravy. I consider it more of a treat than anything. Tiger likes Evo dry. 

See link to Vita Gravy
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_ ... 9337828844


----------

